# Mein Pc geht nicht mehr an....



## Piks (8. November 2010)

Hi, Ich hab das folgende problem das mein Pc seit heute nicht mehr startet, obwohl es gestern noch ging....

Habe schon einige foren durchgelesen und bin darauf gekommen das es vielleicht an meinem Netzteil liegen kann. Doch die tipps zur Fehlerbehebung haben leider nicht funktioniert. Habe meinen Pc auch schon aufgemacht und nach etwas verdächtigen ausschau gehalten konnte aber nicht ungewöhnliches finden, sogar mein Netzteil hab ich entfernt und geöffnet und konnte nichts finden. 

Das einzigste was mir auffällt ist das beim drücken des Startknopf sich der  Lüfter im Netzwerk sich kurz bewegt (1 mm) und das wars, ansonsten passiert nichts, kein Ton, kein pipsen oder sonstiges....
Das sich der Lüfter im Netzteil bewegt passiert auch nur wenn ich den Stromkabel für einige zeit entferne und den Pc hinten ausschalte und es anschließend wieder befestige. Drücken ich anschließend mehrmals drauf bewegt es sich nicht mehr nur 1 mal ansonsten muss ich den vorgang wiederholen.

Ein neues Netzwerk einbauen(falls nötig) will ich nur als letzte Lösung nehmen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem problem helfen...

Bedanke mich schonmal in für eure Antworten =]


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (8. November 2010)

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das es einen Kurzen gegeben hat und der PC(Netzteil) deshalb nicht starten will.

Hast du am PC etwas verändert ? (im Inneren) Oder hat es einen Stromausfall gegeben kürzlich ?


----------



## der_knoben (8. November 2010)

Schalte mal das NT an, und gucke mal, ob auf deinem Mainboard eine LED leuchtet. Im Normalfall ist eigentlich immer eine LED da, die leuchtet. Wenn nichts leuchtet, ist es schon sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es das NT ist.
DU kannst auch mal das NT ausbauen, und das grüne Kabel auf ein schwarzes Kabel am 20/24pin ATX Stecker zu überbrücken. Wenn das NT immer noch nicht an geht - also der Lüfter läuft, dann ist es wohl kaputt. Lass das NT aber nicht zu lange im Leerlauf laufen - also wenns richtig anspringt, dann kannst du die Überbrückung gleich wieder entfernen. Um das Kabel zu überbrücken reicht übrigens ne Büroklammer oder ne Klammer aus nem Tacker.
http://www.smps.us/atx-connector-20-24pin.jpeg


----------



## -Moof- (8. November 2010)

versuch´s mal so,

PC Netzteil testen (Pinbelegung)

Netzteil defekt?

wie du es testen kannst:

Das Netzteil (wenn es ein ATX-Netzteil ist) kannst du wie folgt testen:
einfach eine Drahtbrücke zwischen Kontakt 4 und Masse (Bild unten) und schon sollte sich zumindest der Lüfter des Netzteiles in Bewegung setzen! Mit einem Voltmeter, kannst du die einzelnen Spannungen kontrollieren:
Bedenke aber, daß sich das Netzteil im Leerlauf etwas anders verhaltet. Außerdem würde ich es nur kurz im Leerlauf betreiben!

( Siehe FOTO!)

-wenn sich dann nix tut, Definitiv Kaputtes Netzteil!


----------



## Piks (8. November 2010)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das es einen Kurzen gegeben hat und der PC(Netzteil) deshalb nicht starten will.
> 
> Hast du am PC etwas verändert ? (im Inneren) Oder hat es einen Stromausfall gegeben kürzlich ?




An den Pc hab ich nichts verändert, haben gestern abend ganz normal den pc ausgeschaltet als ich heute nach hause kam ging er nicht mehr an.

Danke für die Antworten es ist schon etwas spät um mein pc nochmal aufzuschrauben da ich morgen früh raus muss....

Werde es dann mal morgen versuchen =]


----------



## simpel1970 (9. November 2010)

Falls das NT noch arbeitet (Vorschlag -Moof-) probiere einen CMOS Reset aus.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (9. November 2010)

Das Netzteil kann übrigens auch dann defekt oder nicht (mehr) ausreichend sein, wenn die LEDs leuchten.


----------



## Piks (9. November 2010)

Ok mein Netzteil war defekt und habe es mit einem neuen Netzteil ersetzt.
Jetzt geht wieder alles, danke für eure Hilfe =]


----------



## Piks (10. November 2010)

Ich hab jetzt noch 1 weiter frage...

Ich hab bei den einbau des Netzteil noch mein Cpu lüfter gereinigt und hab die Wärmeleitpaste vom Cpu und Kühler weggeputzt. Wusste davor nicht was das war...
Naja jetzt ist mein Lüfter irgendwie ziemlich laut, aber nur wenn ich Programme öffne wie Spiele oder Internet. Ist das jetzt normal das sie jetzt so laut ist weil ich die Paste entfernt habe oder ist da irgendwas kaputt?


----------



## simpel1970 (10. November 2010)

Der ist so laut, da nun die Wärmeableitung ohne Paste nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und die CPU heißer wird. Ergo dreht der Lüfter auf.

Lasse den PC nicht ohne Paste laufen. Mache ihn aus und erst wieder an, wenn du frische Wärmeleitpaste auftragen hast! Es besteht die Gefahr, dass die CPU überhitzt und dadurch Schaden nimmt.


----------



## Piks (10. November 2010)

Oke vielen dank ^^


----------



## simpel1970 (10. November 2010)

Kein Ding.


----------

